# What's the strangest proxied model you've seen?



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

In the "old" days of 40k, not all the models had miniatures available for them from GW/Citadel. Even today, if somebody wants to try out a new unit before buying it, they usually proxy it with something else. Some proxies are easy to understand, like using fantasy Handgunners as Scouts/IG, or using a rhino as a predator. What I'm curious about is the REALLY strange proxies you've seen, like soda-bottle carnifexes or GI Joe Ogryns...

Strangest I've seen must be a plastic Snarf (I think that was his name) from the Thundercats toys used as a Greater Daemon of Khorne... :laugh:


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I played a guy who used gummy bears as his Space Marines. It was soo fucking awesome. To tell you truth, I'd rather play gummy bear marines than real space marines any day. :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen (Mar 29, 2009)

A dreddy used as Lysander


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

A kitten as a Titan.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

4 delf spearmen used as a hydra was a little weird

Best I saw was an army of plaguebearers being used to represent a tzeentch fantasy army... literally almost everything was plaguebearers. Seeing them zip around the board as screamers, unlesh magic hell as pink horrors or just mob up as greater daemons- to say it was confusing to try and follow is an understatement.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I once used a Casket of Souls as a Hellcanon. The Lich priest was vomiting through a paper roll as an barrel.
It was glorious.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I once used an old plastic Genestealer as a Rat ogre in Blood Bowl....

But that's crap compared to your one Deneris


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

We used a bowl with a cardboard barrel for an orbital cannon once...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

fought a guy with an IG infantry army...represented by gumi bears and M&Ms and the like, resting on bases. (It was 3rd or 4th, so TLOS wasn't much in use and he ahd a stand in model for shooting anyhow)

He had a simple chart explaining what was what...gummi bears were mostly just plain guardsmen with other candies representing special weapons and heavies and the like.

It was fun, and as payment for putting up with the unusual nature of the army, he let you eat your kills. It was awesome.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Galahad said:


> It was fun, and as payment for putting up with the unusual nature of the army, he let you eat your kills. It was awesome.


O_O
Holy crap, that's awesome!
We used to play poker with chocolate coins, I am so gonna do something like that one day!
Get stuff for capturing completely irrelevant or tightly-contested objectives!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Another one I remembered over breakfast: Our Necron player didn't have a Monolith, so he took a Predator in Black Legion colors and put a sign on the front that said "Hello, I'm a Monolith". I felt so sorry for the guy I scratch-built a monolith for him from foam and plasticard the next week... :laugh:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Deneris said:


> Another one I remembered over breakfast: Our Necron player didn't have a Monolith, so he took a Predator in Black Legion colors and put a sign on the front that said "Hello, I'm a Monolith". I felt so sorry for the guy I scratch-built a monolith for him from foam and plasticard the next week... :laugh:


That's awesome!
I used to use an old 2nd ed predator and whirlwind to represent Hive tyrants and Carnifexes.
*ahem*

And your one reminds me, my friend put little signs on his monolith saying "Over sized, do not overtake turning vehicle"
I lul'd.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Winterous said:


> O_O
> Holy crap, that's awesome!
> We used to play poker with chocolate coins, I am so gonna do something like that one day!
> Get stuff for capturing completely irrelevant or tightly-contested objectives!


My group actually tend to do that around holidays (Easter/Xmas/Halloween). We scatter candies on the battlefield, and each unit can grab/claim them. Kill a unit, and you can claim their candy. End of the game the winner is the one with the most "objectives", yet everyone usually ends up with something.

Another thing we tried was candy for kill points or for breaking enemy units in battle/ wiping out/ destroying units in shooting. Needless to say, the Nids and IG are preferred enemies in such games... :laugh:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Deneris said:


> My group actually tend to do that around holidays (Easter/Xmas/Halloween). We scatter candies on the battlefield, and each unit can grab/claim them. Kill a unit, and you can claim their candy. End of the game the winner is the one with the most "objectives", yet everyone usually ends up with something.
> 
> Another thing we tried was candy for kill points or for breaking enemy units in battle/ wiping out/ destroying units in shooting. Needless to say, the Nids and IG are preferred enemies in such games... :laugh:


That's why just objectives would be better, so there's no Bias :3

Although, I've found Tyranids are at an extreme advantage in Capture and Control missions, because you just CAN'T advance on them, they're in your face turn 1!
I guess the only real way to overthrow that would be to drop pod in some units and start blasting away in your little stronghold.


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

It wasn§t really a proxy model... but Hello Kitty Dread.
You ALL know what I'm talking about.

I'd give ya something original, but I don't play TT, sorry.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i once used night goblins as grots, and pissed of the manager at my store.

but there were 60 of them.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Dafistofmork said:


> i once used night goblins as grots, and pissed of the manager at my store.
> 
> but there were 60 of them.


How would that piss off the manager??


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I recently saw a Clone Wars era X wing stand in as a chimera. would have been better if they could have used it as an actual X wing.:wink:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

My nearby store let a grapefruit stand in as a dread once. (We figured it sort-of had a round base, and was about the same size...)


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

A guy at my club used a teddy bear as a greater daemon and a can of irn-bru for a dreader, as well as a calculator for a rhino


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Winterous said:


> How would that piss off the manager??


because instead of _buying_ 60 metal grots i used 60 plastic night gobbos which i had lying around from the battle for skull pass set.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

upside down pot noodle pot as a land raider


----------



## NINgineer (Jun 21, 2009)

This one guy used a Telephone and A peice of terrain for a Pylon in a Apocolyspe game. Everytime he picked up the phone, we actually told him that since it moved, you aren't allowed to shoot for that turn. XD


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

I let my bro use a plastic toy T-Rex as a Carniflex and Raptors as Genestealers for the Medusa 5 campaign. It was hilarious. I also used Gandalf as a Farseer.


----------



## Slayer23942 (May 6, 2009)

I used a rock as a dreadnaut...I used coke cans as drop pods...i used a cardboad box as a land raider...I used dreadnauts as reaper bolt throwers...etc


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Dafistofmork said:


> because instead of _buying_ 60 metal grots i used 60 plastic night gobbos which i had lying around from the battle for skull pass set.


But, lots of people do that.
It's the only reasonable thing to expect.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I know a chick who used a dildo for a dreadnought...
Fortunately, it wasn't the other way around...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Vrykolas2k said:


> I know a chick who used a dildo for a dreadnought...
> Fortunately, it wasn't the other way around...


That's just disgusting.


----------



## terminatormonkey (May 6, 2009)

wow thats creeps on a high level dude.

a friend of mine used old r2d2 starwars gijoe toys as kans
and we once used mtn dew cans as superdense forest, our forest slowly got bigger throughout the night.


----------



## Longinus (Apr 21, 2008)

> a sign on the front that said "Hello, I'm a Monolith"


I have seen some thing like that too but he had a empty ice cream boxes and on all the sides he wrote vindicator, the downside was that it had no real front or back so there were loots of arguing whether I was shooting the box/vindicator in the back or front.
And then we got the standard salt shaker, in my gaming group the salt shaker have taken the form of every thing between a wraith lord and a boy, the most common being terminator.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Longinus said:


> boy


WHAT SICK MAN SENDS CHILDREN TO FIGHT_ME?_


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Dreads often stand in for my unbuilt princes 

Plastic bottles were often objectives/carnifexes littered around CD and Tape hills (I kid... I played a game with DVD hills yesterday lol)


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

I to have suffered death by plastic bottle carnifex. The wierdest has had to be a squad of dire avangers represented by coins.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Galahad said:


> fought a guy with an IG infantry army...represented by gumi bears and M&Ms and the like, resting on bases. (It was 3rd or 4th, so TLOS wasn't much in use and he ahd a stand in model for shooting anyhow)
> 
> He had a simple chart explaining what was what...gummi bears were mostly just plain guardsmen with other candies representing special weapons and heavies and the like.
> 
> It was fun, and as payment for putting up with the unusual nature of the army, he let you eat your kills. It was awesome.


Hehehe.. that REALLY puts a new dimension on playing Tyranids and consuming your enemy...


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

A child with a pvc pipe strapped to his arm and called and emperator titan???


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

My brother and I used cans for drop pods before the models came out (beer, soda or energy drink, whatever we were drinking) but to avoid the pods migrating as they arer picked up and drank from we had a rule that stated when your pod came up in the DS roll you had to either chug the contents or pass

also, when I was a kid, I built an IG army, tanks and troopers, from legos.

Posted some pics a while back, still got them if anyone cares to see.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

In the grim dark future of the 40th millenium.. there is only.. Lego?

I had an idea for a looted tank conversion involving some lego parts.
A monolith, put on it's side, then make some holes in it, and use lego to give it some of those BIG wheels you have with Lego, then it can even drive around if you do it properly.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Orc fantasy wagon represented as a wave-serpent... or the same model with a landspeeder on top, that was a predator :victory:
Carnifexes represented by only bases.... A guy in our FLGS saw our battle and commented on that the marines were winning, untli I said no, all those bases are carnifexes..... God those people can laugh at our proxy games


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Vrykolas2k said:


> I know a chick who used a dildo for a dreadnought...
> Fortunately, it wasn't the other way around...


Especially a chaos dread with the trophy racks...

When I finally figured out chaos dreads were awful, I greenstuffed wings onto his back and slapped an icon on the top. Bam. Lashing prince that got his daemonhood behind the wheel.


----------



## SuperNovice (Mar 20, 2009)

I've seen a few of these over the years...

An entire IG army of these (including the little green tanks):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Army_men

The code can Steam Tank - seen this one more than once

The Epic 40k Space Marine army of Civil War era wargaming minis


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Tossidin said:


> Carnifexes represented by only bases.... A guy in our FLGS saw our battle and commented on that the marines were winning, untli I said no, all those bases are carnifexes..... God those people can laugh at our proxy games


I do that.
I HAVE a Carnifex, but I haven't touched it yet.
First I need to decide what to do with it, and I prefer to paint first and assemble later.
I do the same thing with Warriors, I have 6, but I'm still doing gaunts *cough*.
Sometimes I completely forget about an entire unit :S


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

I glued a load of lego 2x1 plates on to GW bases so I could play a starwars version of the game using my star wars lego collection... I really ought to dig those bases out again some time, my kids would love that


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

The first 40K game I played at my house, I squared off with an eldar army against my friend's Chaos Marines. This was back in 2nd Ed, and neither of us had enough figures for a 1000 point game. Thankfully, I had a large array of various small toys from the 80's, so Battle Beasts became chaos terminators, MUSCLEs became pink and blue horrors, and lego bikes became chaos bikers. I scratch built a lego Viper for myself, and used green plastic army men as my guardians.

To this day, I'm 5 lootas short of my 10 man squad, so 5 2nd Ed Eldar Striking Scorpions fill out the ranks. When people ask, I just tell them that those lootas are so elite, they stole the aspect warrior armor. :mrgreen: Of course, how a bunch of Orks fit into said armor is another story. One of these days, I'll get the other lootas and bunch of eldar armor to make some proper Orks.


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 13, 2008)

Nothing as good as the gummi bears. :good: 
Tupperware as DE raiders.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Broken plastic skeletons (the old ones) as Terminators alongside lego bricks as Obliterators.

With a carton of orange juice as a predator...

Good times...


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Not strange as such, I don't know many people who have the money spare to buy the real thing. 
My lego proxy manta :biggrin:
Took me two days to sort through old lego boxes and put it together but its worth it on the battlefield.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Now that is truly a great proxy


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Loving the manta! 

+rep for you my friend.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

A drop pod as a rhino it was as confusing as it sounds lol.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

some guy had a rubish bin with legs as a warlord, we loled


----------



## Jason (Jun 20, 2009)

5 coke cans taped togehter in a ruff stickman shape. Alas the red beast was a warhound titan 

Jason


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

We had some guy use killacans for fexes, other dude made a monolith from WOOD, shop owner said he would allow him to use it in tournament, if he polishes it abit and adds some detail, lol, also he had it "Floating" over some ruins, but could put only its one side on the ruins, so used a pilar of dice on other corner for balance xD


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

dtq said:


> I glued a load of lego 2x1 plates on to GW bases so I could play a starwars version of the game using my star wars lego collection... I really ought to dig those bases out again some time, my kids would love that


It would certainly make wounding multi-wound models more fun... 
"Oh look! I blew off his arm! (2 wounds left)" :laugh:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Deneris said:


> It would certainly make wounding multi-wound models more fun...
> "Oh look! I blew off his arm! (2 wounds left)" :laugh:


O_O
Holy damn man, I'm gonna do that with Monstrous Creatures!
Take off an arm when they're close to death


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Makes sense on carnifexes- Each arm represents a wound... BUT he still gets to use whatever the arm "carried", so that might make it more confusing.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Deneris said:


> Makes sense on carnifexes- Each arm represents a wound... BUT he still gets to use whatever the arm "carried", so that might make it more confusing.


I have them with 5 wounds, so when they die, OFF WITH HIS HEAD!
But nah, I'd only remove a single Talon arm though, and probably only when he survives a hit from an Ordnance weapon


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

You could remove a lego brick everytime he suffers a wounded result (so before save).. eventually you'll just be left with a fex head chomping its way into the enemy ranks


----------

